# NT: Our world may be a giant hologram



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Our world may be a giant hologram « Heidi-Lore’s Musings



> *Not a big surprise to a few of us, eh?*
> 
> DRIVING through the countryside south of Hanover, it would be easy to miss the GEO600 experiment. From the outside, it doesn’t look much: in the corner of a field stands an assortment of boxy temporary buildings, from which two long trenches emerge, at a right angle to each other, covered with corrugated iron. Underneath the metal sheets, however, lies a detector that stretches for 600 metres.
> 
> ...


Your thoughts? I think it's a fascinatingly different approach. Not proven or anything, but the possibility's there. I wouldn't have used the word hologram to describe it, it just sounds silly, even if fits quite well.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I saw this shit some time ago.

I wasn't surprised.

Color doesn't even exist. Why would anything.

But hell yea I love it<3


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Our world may be a giant hologram - space - 15 January 2009 - New Scientist
Holographic principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I also saw this a while ago. Specifically, I've seen the articles on the experimental evidence. However, I've read a little about the theory last summer. This sort of thing makes me wish I knew more quantum theory. 

On the other hand, I've read that it falls within string theory, against which there seems to be a backlash in the physics community. 

@Kevin, what do you mean by "color doesn't even exist"? Interestingly, I think there is *another* interpretation of the word "color."

Ed.: I feel foolish. The content I linked to, with the exception of the quantum mechanical property of color, is covered in the OP. Disregard anything relating to the HP.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

It's just playing [video=youtube;ySBaYMESb8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkxieS-6WuA"]1[/url] around with dimensions [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySBaYMESb8o"[/video], something barely imaginable in an actual sense, but when you get through to the other side of the thought process it makes much more sense than a lot of classic cosmology.

The only really amazing thing about the holographic principle is that it proposes all of this is actually experimentally verifiable.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> @Kevin, what do you mean by "color doesn't even exist"? Interestingly, I think there is *another* interpretation of the word "color."


Weird. I didn't know they used color as a reference to describe something like that quantumly. Strange.

Anyhow. I wasn't even referring to anything quantum with my remark, really. I was just mentioning how color in itself is very silly and useless and....non-existent. 

Your BRAIN gives things color and light. Those two things don't actually exist by themselves. They have to be filtered through our sensory system in order to have any meaning whatsoever. Just made me think of holograms. How much could you tell me exists in a pitch black room from just lookin' around? A pitch black room would literally possess no color. Color inherently has no value or even anything whatsoever. It's just as real as 'love'.

When I was very young and thinking of these things, I thought it'd be very funny raising a kid giving him the impression that yellow is really blue from the very moment they were conceived. Just for constant funny throughout their life. Ha.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Saw a video of this before on youtube. Some weird crap.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> Weird. I didn't know they used color as a reference to describe something like that quantumly. Strange.
> 
> Anyhow. I wasn't even referring to anything quantum with my remark, really. I was just mentioning how color in itself is very silly and useless and....non-existent.
> 
> Your BRAIN gives things color and light. Those two things don't actually exist by themselves. They have to be filtered through our sensory system in order to have any meaning whatsoever. Just made me think of holograms. How much could you tell me exists in a pitch black room from just lookin' around? A pitch black room would literally possess no color. Color inherently has no value or even anything whatsoever. It's just as real as 'love'.


It may be silly, but it is not technically non-existent. Certain strains of anti-biotic resistant bacteria can be killed by a *certain color of light*. They are not responding to a non-existent stimulus, they are responding to a very real stimulus (or, at least, something as real as the bacteria themselves). Specifically, they are responding to a particular frequency of light, which is what color, in the physical sense, refers to. The brain does not _give_ or create light, it interprets it. That is not to say that light and color, as defined in physics, do not exist independently of the brain or sensory systems. Existence is independent of meaning. 

Now, subjective perceptions of color, such as blue=cold, yes, those are meanings created by the brain.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> It's a turtle, for heaven's sake. It swims. That's what turtles are for.


That was a crazy video, very in lighting.
I like to know I'm part of something so big . I can't even conceive of it.


----------



## Genocidalx (Jun 19, 2009)

If this type of thing interests the readers/participants of this thread, I'd like to suggest a book for you:

"The Holographic Universe" by Michael Talbot.

I would post the amazon link, but because I might be a bot, I can't post links right now. Look it up yourself. It's worth the time!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Genocidalx said:


> If this type of thing interests the readers/participants of this thread, I'd like to suggest a book for you:
> 
> "The Holographic Universe" by Michael Talbot.
> 
> I would post the amazon link, but because I might be a bot, I can't post links right now. Look it up yourself. It's worth the time!


Amazon.com: The Holographic Universe: Michael Talbot: Books


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

I read an article about this theory on NewScientist a long time ago. Fascinating stuff. 

I wouldn't be surprised at all if in the future this is proven true.


----------



## fractaloverlap (Mar 30, 2009)

So we are all actually just 3-dimensional (or whatever) representations of our real 2-dimensional selves that exist on the surface/event horizon of our universe?

How does causation work in that case?


----------

